# Masons...a few questions.



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

I noticed a thread about a guy who got a new Mason's hat and it made me realize that I don't know anything about the group.

I really don't have an opinion on Masons other than it seems like a lot of older gentleman are members where I live. What's the draw? What do Masons do?

I know what wikipedia has to say, but I'd be really interested in what an actual Mason might say.

Anybody else curious about this group as well?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freemasonry <---wiki link


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

They also say 2B1ASK1, and I have asked several times of several different people. I never get real answers, but what seems to be more political type answer or told, just attend a meeting and see if it is for me. So I gave up.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

If you want to know about them, you have to join. 

Daddy is a Mason. He joined when I was little because I'm an only child and if anything had ever happened to them, they wanted me raised at the Masonic home for children. Its a wonderful organization.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

its the Klan lol Jk but we always give my buddy a hard time about it lol


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

If you ain't a member, you can't attend any meeting...just like the Knights, Which I am.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

There is also a secret whistle and handshake.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

rut-ro said:


> There is also a secret whistle and handshake.


What if you can't whistle, you can't join? :headknock


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

Not trying to be a smart arse, but if it is a secret organization how does one know if that they want to be part of it? Just asking.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

You gotta be a Baptist too if I remember right.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Wrong*



mstrelectricman said:


> You gotta be a Baptist too if I remember right.


Not restricted to Baptist. No Catholic, Jews, or Muslims, Hindus etc however.

It is a protestant organization.


----------



## FishyChef (Jun 22, 2011)

I have been very interested in this organization for a while. I have meet a few and asked questions about what they are and what they do. I have never gotten anything close to a straight answer. And that just makes me more interested! 

I bet if one of their members stood up and actually provided inside information about this organization......this thread would disapear from the face of the earth instantly!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Quepos1 said:


> Not restricted to Baptist. No Catholic, Jews, or Muslims, Hindus etc however.
> 
> It is a protestant organization.


you're wrong also - at least from what I have read.

Masons have to profess to believe in "a supreme being"

the Catholic church (from what I know of it) probably would not allow a Catholic to be a Mason.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

The only requirement for membership is a desire to quit drinking...Wait...That's the wrong secret brotherhood. hwell:


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

I got invited to apply for membership many years ago. The length of the application and some of the information requested on it made me decide I didn't really want to join.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Yep, no drinkin for the Masons, we Knights drink at our own bar, in our own hall, after meetings, uh and we don't pay, at least not up front!


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Here you go:

http://www.gotquestions.org/free-masonry.html


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> Yep, no drinkin for the Masons, we Knights drink at our own bar, in our own hall, after meetings, uh and we don't pay, at least not up front!


I know several Masons - and I've seen all of them drink.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> I know several Masons - and I've seen all of them drink.


I didn't say they don't drink, they just ain't supposed to. Muslims ain't spoda watch pron either, but they do! I should say SOME do.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

mstrelectricman said:


> Yep, no drinkin for the Masons, we Knights drink at our own bar, in our own hall, after meetings, uh and we don't pay, at least not up front!


I got the application from a Mason in a bar. Maybe they're like Baptist's and just don't drink when there's another one around. :work:


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

So its like a club...but a secret club...Im still a bit confused here.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

I know that the masons are one of the oldest societies in america. The founding fathers of our nation were masons and numerous presidents since... I wonder if Obama is one lol


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Capt. Juarez said:


> I know that the masons are one of the oldest societies in america. The founding fathers of our nation were masons and numerous presidents since... I wonder if Obama is one lol


Oh Lawdy....Surely Not! :headknock


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

I work with a Mason and he gets cross threaded on a regular basis.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

*Masonic Order*



Quepos1 said:


> Not restricted to Baptist. No Catholic, Jews, or Muslims, Hindus etc however.
> 
> It is a protestant organization.


Wrong, Wrong , my good man, there are NO restrictions on what religion you are. At one time the Catholic church would not allow its members to join the Masonic order. That changed sometime after the late 60's. But like I said , it was Not a restriction of the Masons.
I was told just after I became a Master Mason almost 50 yrs. ago. "Not all good men are Masons , but ALL Masons are GOOD men"


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

mstrelectricman said:


> Yep, no drinkin for the Masons, we Knights drink at our own bar, in our own hall, after meetings, uh and we don't pay, at least not up front!


Well count me out then.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

mstrelectricman said:


> You gotta be a Baptist too if I remember right.


I may be wrong, but i'm pretty sure that a Baptist wouldn't get within 10 ft of a Mason's lodge, unless it was to torch it. As I understand, Mason's are somewhat cult like, just quiet and low key.


----------



## Maverick lure (Feb 1, 2011)

It's one of the oldest organizations in the world,almost every country has a lodge of some sort also shriners hospital is supposed to be funded a lot by them.....so I was told.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

somebody has been watching to much discovery channel.

Not a cult, Meeting are uisually conducted once a month or more often if neccessary, They say they will take a good man and make him better. Have to have gone through the 1'st 3 degrees to be eligible to become a shriner, to get your 32 degree. 

I would guess that there are bad apples in it as in any type organization.

Almost all of your 1st 3 degrees are estorical/word of mouth from 1 mason to another and is passed on this way. 
Masonic home and school and the shriners crippled chrildrens hosp.and burn institute all do a very good work


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

McDaniel8402 said:


> I may be wrong, but i'm pretty sure that a Baptist wouldn't get within 10 ft of a Mason's lodge, unless it was to torch it. As I understand, Mason's are somewhat cult like, just quiet and low key.


That is incorrect Sir. I personally know Baptists that are Masons. Like I've heard them tell me, "There ain't much difference between a Mason and a Knight. We Knights have Bingo and Beer though! I was raised Baptist and converted to Catholic. Trust me, I know the difference!


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Goodness, folks! Do a little simple research. I am amazed at the amount of mis-information.

Most questions may be answered here. A Masonic sponsored site:
http://www.freemasoninformation.com/what-is-freemasonry/what-does-it-do/

A footnoe: I am sure all have heard of the Shriner's Hospitals for Children? They are sponsored by the Shriners, a branch of Masonry. There is one in Houston, one in Galveston, and many more. All Shriners are Masons, all Masons are not Shriners.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

McDaniel8402 said:


> I may be wrong, but i'm pretty sure that a Baptist wouldn't get within 10 ft of a Mason's lodge, unless it was to torch it. As I understand, Mason's are somewhat cult like, just quiet and low key.


You understand wrong. I know two Baptist ministers that are Masons .. so that theory is shot.

They are a group of men dedicated to the betterment of the community, their families and themselves. They are a faith-based group that adheres to a higher power and the "rituals" are just steps they take to reach higher titles and goals ... kind of like merit badges in scouting.

I have no idea about the drinking, Daddy has never drank in his entire life so that wouldn't have had a bearing on him. People who know nothing about something will always make up bad stuff to say. Get to know a few Masons, you'll find that nearly all of them are upstanding, good men who care about others and are dedicated to living clean, wholesome lives. Those who aren't really wouldn't be comfortable at Masonic meetings or completing the steps necessary to be a Master Mason based on the little Daddy has ever said.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*My Father was a 32nd degree Mason AKA Shriner*

My Mother a member of the Order of the Eastern Star which is open to men and women over the age of 21 but the women must have a specifc relationship with a Master Mason, e.g wife, widow, daughter. My brothers and I were members of DeMolay which is, in effect, the youth male division of the Masonic Order. It is open to boys between the ages of 12 and 21. Many of the DeMolay members go on to be Masons. The female youth members known as Rainbow Girls. All of my father brothers (seven of them) were also Masons and/or Shriners.

BTW, for those who say Baptist may not be members, my Father's family has been Southern Baptist for at least 5 generations.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

My Dad always referred to them as "ring knockers"....lol.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Not as secret as you may think*

While the rituals remain secret, I am not aware of any Mason who will not declare their membership. My Father proudly wore his Masonic ring until the day he died. It was a gold ring witha red stone on which was the Masonic emblem in gold.

Here is a picture of the Masonic emblem. I see it quite often on rings and on peoples' cars.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Ring Knockers*



Bocephus said:


> My Dad always referred to them as "ring knockers"....lol.


I have always known graduates of the Military Academies to be "ring knockers". Such as West Point, Naval Academy.


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

I am a Mason
I am a Baptist
I Drink Alcohol

I will not provide any information over the website's forum but will be willing to asnwer anything I can through PM.

and 2B1ASK1 someone personally, I will tell you all who are interested, It is hard work and you must be dedicated to become a MASON. I had multiple friends and familly cheering along the way.

Took me 2 hours a day for over 9 months minus weekends.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*What the emblems look like*

1)masonic emblem
2)DeMolay emblem
3)Eastern Star emblem
4)Rainbow Girls emblem
5)Shriners emblem


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

mstrelectricman said:


> You gotta be a Baptist too if I remember right.


 I know that isn't so...My Grandfather was a 32 degree mason and a knights templar and an ordained Methodist minister...my father was also a 32nd degree mason and a methodist also....There is a lot of memory work that goes on,person to person and I have problems remembering who I am at times....so I wasn't a part of the organization...


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll get this one out of the way, No Atheist can be a Mason, you have to believe in a "Supreme Being". I believe in GOD, the father of Jesus Christ.

AND I drink a lot of beer, no restriction there.


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Do the catch more fish? JK


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll share my feching spot's with another brother.... I'll take a brother feching on my boat, not ever knowing the man and pay for everything so he has a great time, but I bet he won't let me.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

all i know is that they poke you in the wrist with their finger when you shake their hand. secret handshake and stuff...

i've always that if being involved with the masons is a good thing, it shouldn't need to be secretive. secrets are not for me...unless it's my fishing spot.

why would you hide your candle under a bushel basket?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> you're wrong also - at least from what I have read.
> 
> Masons have to profess to believe in "a supreme being"
> 
> the Catholic church (from what I know of it) probably would not allow a Catholic to be a Mason.


Correct, You cannot belong to and be an active member of a secret organization (one that requires its members to swear to lifelong secrecy and loyalty) such as the Masons and be an active member in good standing with the Catholic Church.


----------



## Maverick lure (Feb 1, 2011)

They are also the most family oriented/brothers you will ever meet....may be a few bad apples but very few.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

My stepdad is one. He asked a waiter at Joe's Crab Shack who was wearing a Mason's ring if he had ever traveled to a foreign land. The kid did not answer the question correctly, and my stepdad knew he was not a Mason.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

bobo33 said:


> I'll get this one out of the way, No Atheist can be a Mason, you have to believe in a "Supreme Being". I believe in GOD, the father of Jesus Christ.
> 
> AND I drink a lot of beer, no restriction there.


The belief in a supreme is being is such that a man who fails to believe in a supreme being cannot be trusted because he is only accountable to himself.

It's about humiltiy, integrity and trust.

Not saying all non-believing people are bad, just that people who believe in a God see themselves accountable to a higher power for their actions.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

My father, brother, and great-grandfather are/were Masons and my great-grandmother was Eastern Star. 

If you want to really rankle them, be a girl and quote their super secret answer back to them. The long version, not just the direction. Tell 'em where you stopped and what you did. It isn't easy information to find (in fact, almost impossible), but it does shut one up when he tries to tell you that there's no secret handshake, they don't wear "aprons", and you don't know what you're talking about. Of course, once they realize that almost every male in your family is a Mason, that you've been to Masonic funerals, and that you are one of the greatest, nosiest researchers on the Earth, they tend to shut up and drop the condescending denial act. They aren't going to GIVE you any information, but they'll stop being annoying about it.

That said, I think it's a wonderful organization. They are some of the best men I've ever met and they certainly support each other.


----------



## fleroyc (Mar 18, 2007)

No just about any religoin will do. We are not a secret society but rather a society with secrets. Fremasonry just makes good men better. 

Besides if it is such a secret why do we wear hats, rings and put stickers on our vehicles?

I am a Mason and very proud of it!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I have to say they make really great jars too.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I remember Perry Mason.


----------



## FishyChef (Jun 22, 2011)

activescrape said:


> I have to say they make really great jars too.


I just passed Merlot threw my nose! That's a good one!


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

The newer Masons are much different than I remember growing up.

http://masonstreetgangstas.com/


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Some of the more fundamentalist areas of the country do have churches that preach against Masonry because they say the Bible preaches against "secret societies". In the part of western NC I grew up in you hardly ever met a Mason. I've been a MM for a long time and, frankly, if you watch much History or Discovery you've probably seen most of the ritual right on TV. There is very little about Masonry that you can't find on the internet so secret it ain't. And there is no drinking at the Masonic Lodge, that's what the Shrine is for (but, as stated previously, you can't join the Shriners unless your a Master Mason).


----------



## Maverick lure (Feb 1, 2011)

if you know the words of wisdom and understand the language you can just watch tv or listen to the radio and recognize a brother......


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I have never met a Mason that I considered to be a "shady character." jmo


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I was in DeMolay as a boy some 30+ years ago. The man who was like a 2nd father to me as a child was a Mason and active in the Shriners & Grotto. I have nothing but praise for the Masons in general as I have seen the good that they do for people. I have also known some Masons that I wouldn't whiz on if they were on fire. Thankfully, they are a vast minority. Unfortunately for me, being a Catholic (though not a very good one), we are still prohibited from joining the Masons. I have looked into it and despite some minor changes, the answer is still basically "No, the Church does not permit Catholics to be Masons". Thankfully, there is no prohibition against joining the Elks lodge, of which I have been a member of for 6-7 years now.

BTW: The list of Masons in Texas is pretty impressive: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Lodge_of_Texas


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

http://www.masonic-network.com/green.html


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Having been a Mason for almost 25 years I had to laugh at all of the misinformation that I've read here lol.

We have several Catholics in our Lodge as well as other denominations.

To the poster who said he never got any results on trying to be accepted into a Masonic Lodge where you given a petition by a Mason? If you'll find your local Lodge or the Lodge that you are interested in joining, find out what night or nights that they meet and go to the Lodge. There you will be greeted by a bunch of friendly people who will gladly give you a petition and some may even put their names on it.

It's a fraternity folks. "Freemasonry is not a secret society. Its aims, principles, activities, and rules are open to the public and its members are at perfect liberty to tell anyone that they are Masons and what the "Fraternity" or "Craft" does. The only secrets are the exact details of the ritual of the degrees and the opening and closing of meetings, and even these secrets have been exposed in books since the beginning of Freemasonry. Still, good Masons will not disclose these secrets because they are taught that keeping some things secret is a sign of good character."

Sorry we're not a cult we're not a "secret society". A good read is at http://bessel.org/whatfmy.htm and pretty much sums it all up. The quote above is from that site.

There are a lot of Masons on this board but I'm sure that they like me get tired of having to explain it as often as the question comes up. Do a search of this site for Masons or Masonic; there's a lot here.

Here's another link that might answer some questions.
http://www.aboutfreemasons.com/Urban_Legends_and_Freemasonry

TH


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I always heard if you get in and start spreading some of their secrets, they will whack your pee-pee with a hard rubber mallet.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Wrong CF it's a metal meat tenderizer.



TH


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ComeFrom? said:


> I always heard if you get in and start spreading some of their secrets, they will whack your pee-pee with a hard rubber mallet.


that's Martin's job...head peepee whacker.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

ComeFrom? said:


> I always heard if you get in and start spreading some of their secrets, they will whack your pee-pee with a hard rubber mallet.


As I understand it, the punishment you described is part of the Scut Farcus Brotherhood (the red-headed bully in "A Christmas Story"). You are probably a charter member. The punishment is awaited with gleeful anticipation by the receiver.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Preek.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

ComeFrom? said:


> I always heard if you get in and start spreading some of their secrets, they will whack your pee-pee with a hard rubber mallet.


Yeah,but afterwards you get a cool bandaid and a lolipop :spineyes:.................


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

My brother joined the Masons after his daughter was taken to the Shriner's hospital in Galveston because of spinabifada. It's been almost 40 years ago, but, I don't think they charged him anything or at least not much. He was very impressed with them. I inherited his 32nd degree ring when he died.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree with trouthunter...I've been a Mason for over 40 years and every time the subject comes up, a lot of mis information is posted by people who are very completely wrong in their statements....It's something that is very sacred to me and remember, Masonry does''nt make a bad man good, it makes a good man better.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

One of my greatest regrets is not staying with the Masons after my first meeting. The kids were young and I was busy with work.....
Maybe now the kids are grown, I'll go back

Great organization


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Charlies Custom Rods said:


> One of my greatest regrets is not staying with the Masons after my first meeting. The kids were young and I was busy with work.....
> Maybe now the kids are grown, I'll go back
> 
> Great organization


You left before the miracle happened. :walkingsm


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Is there no help for the widow's son?


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Are you a traveling man?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> We have several Catholics in our Lodge as well as other denominations.


I have no doubt that you do and I have heard of other Catholics joining as well. The problem is I have also read some pretty strong language from the Church saying that this is greatly frowned upon. Not my place to pass judgement on Catholics who do join. I wish I felt comfortable in doing it myself. I mean to cast no negativity on the Masons. I just wish the folks in Rome would be clear on permitting it.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Im a Knight in Sugar Land and going to be petitioned to become a Mason next week....i also drin beer,,,,,a lot of beer.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

mstrelectricman said:


> If you ain't a member, you can't attend any meeting...just like the Knights, Which I am.


Knights of Columbus?


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Thanks for the laugh guys!*

Thanks for the laugh guys, some people have no clue! Instead of doing a little homework people would rather get on a public web site and spout **** they have NO clue what their talking about.

Are there bad apples? Sure there are, there are bad apples in every group. You will not find a better group of GOD loving, MENS MEN ever.

Brian


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

wareagle said:


> Thanks for the laugh guys, some people have no clue! Instead of doing a little homework people would rather get on a public web site and spout **** *they have NO clue what their talking about.*
> 
> Brian


Then why don't you fill us all in.

No one will step in and *honestly clear things up*. Just more rhetoric and mystery speak. I sent several PM's to people whom said they were a mason just to ask for info. You know how many replies I got? ZERO...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> One of my greatest regrets is not staying with the Masons after my first meeting. The kids were young and I was busy with work.....
> Maybe now the kids are grown, I'll go back
> 
> Great organization


Never too late to go back...I encourage you to do so. 

TH


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> No one will step in and *honestly clear things up*. Just more rhetoric and mystery speak. I sent several PM's to people whom said they were a mason just to ask for info. You know how many replies I got? ZERO...


I can't imagine what anyone would want to know that isn't already on the internet or TV? If you're thinking there is a big mystery to Masonry that is only revealed in some inner chamber or something you're going to be disappointed.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*KOC*



DSL_PWR said:


> Then why don't you fill us all in.
> 
> No one will step in and *honestly clear things up*. Just more rhetoric and mystery speak. I sent several PM's to people whom said they were a mason just to ask for info. You know how many replies I got? ZERO...


You can ask me about The Knights of Columbus and I can tell you how to join. You must be a Catholic in good standing though. No you can't attend a meeting till you are 1st degree and no I can't tell you anything about what goes on in the meetings. It is secret and to be shared only between Knights. I can also tell you that there are things I as a 3rd degree can't discuss with a 1st degree. The Knights, just like The Masons, are all about helping people in need. Charity is a big part of our mission.


----------



## King Fisher (Aug 10, 2005)

To clear up a lot of miss information. It is very simple. Visit "grandlodgeoftexas.org". If after you read on this website and still have questions, don't hesitate to PM me. I am a 3rd generation mason and an active member of Lufkin Lodge #669 and a 32 degree Scottish Rite Mason. As far as what we do. We contribute to our communities in many ways. There are the Shriner and Scottish Rite Hospitals that provide children with various disabilities with world class health care at no charge. Most lodges have scholarship funds and give them out each year. Lufkin gives out 6 each year. We help our community by adopt a highway, reading to elementary school students, handing out toothbrush kits to elementary schools, and various other charitable deeds. 

We are not a secret organization, but an organization with secrets. 

We do not recruit members. So if you want to become a Mason, then you will have to ask a member and fill out a petition. Your petition will be read during a lodge meeting and a 3 member investigating committee will be assigned. The will contact you and set up a meeting with you. After they meet with you they will make a favorable or unfavorable recommendation to the lodge. The lodge will then vote on your petition. If accepted you will be contacted and a date and time set for your initiation. 

Everything is very straight forward and it allows you to ask any questions you might have. Again visit the grand lodge website and most of your questions will be answered.

I can tell you this, you will meet and become friends with some of the most honorable men with the highest integrity you can imagine. 

Lufkin Lodge #669
Senior Warden


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> No one will step in and *honestly clear things up*. Just more rhetoric and mystery speak. I sent several PM's to people whom said they were a mason just to ask for info. You know how many replies I got? ZERO...


Did you send one to me? What is it that you want to know? Ask here and if we are able to tell you what you are interested in learning we will.

TH


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

well said KING FISHER


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I wouldn't want to ever be a part of anything that I couldn't share fully with my wife & kids. And I don't need to be a member of some secret club to know that I'm a man of character, morals, and integrity...my parents instilled that in me, not some club.

You guys do some very good things for our community, and I applaud you for that. I just don't see the need for all the secret mumbo jumbo stuff.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I just don't see the need for all the secret mumbo jumbo stuff.


And that's because you're ignorant of the subject; how can you see a "need" for something if you don't know what it's purpose is?

Geeze LOL!

TH


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> And that's because you're ignorant of the subject; how can you see a "need" for something if you don't know what it's purpose is?
> 
> Geeze LOL!


EXACTLY his point though - how can he see the need if he/we don't know the purpose? It's a "chicken vs egg" debate. Nobody will tell other un-informed men "the purpose", and many un-informed men don't see the need to join to learn "the purpose".

I'm not arguing or saying that I "need" any info...I personally don't care. I'm curious sometimes, but not enough to worry about it. Seems like a great organization and I've never met a Mason that has left a negative vibe about them. I/we all also prob know a lot more Masons that I realize. Amazing things in life (to me) are for sharing with other people that I feel should know. I assume that's how Mason invitations work...when a "man of interest" is discovered they are invited to learn more and THAT is when some explaination of this "purpose" is explained further.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I worked with a bunch of Masons at the power plant. Some were good guys, some made me sick at my stomach. We called them "ring clickers". Most I knew used their influence on the job....the maintenance super was one too.

We had one mechanic who was basically a sorry SOB. He petitioned to join and one of the electricians spent hours trying to teach him some **** he would have to recite to join. During this time, the electrician was telling me how good the guy was (I knew he had never liked him previously). Funny thing...as soon as the dude couldn't make the grade, the teacher was telling me again what a sorry MF the petitioner was.

I had one friend that was a Mason that said they trusted each other so much, that if one's car broke down in the middle of the night, if he called his lodge brother, the brother should tell him, "you can come sleep in the bed with my wife, and I'll take care of the car for you". That's BS if I ever heard it.

My father-in-law was a Mason, and for some reason, he stopped attending their meetings. I never inquired as to why. Didn't really care. All I can say, is the bunch I worked with left a bitter taste in my mouth.

I think Bocephus said it very well. You guys can keep saying it is not a secret organization until you believe it, but I'll never be convinced.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

LOL! You don't have to recite anything to petition.

You can sleep with my wife if you don't mind getting shot.

But please don't tell anyone; it's a secret. 

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sims


> I assume that's how Mason invitations work


, there is no invitation by Masons to others; against the rules and all that. If someone wants to be a Mason they ask another Mason. It's always been that way.

Interesting discussion with a whole lot of misinformation and comments made by he said, he did, etc., but there is a lot of good and bad information on the net to read for those interested.

Bocephus that is your right not to belong to any organization that doesn't allow you to tell others of the inter workings of that organization; Elks, KC's among others. It's not for everyone or everyone would be one.

TH


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

my dad was one and about all i know about it was my mom found his book he had stashed away in the attic and after reading though the book confronted him and that was the end of his mason days as far as i know, he never said a word to me about it and the only way i knew was the ring he had and my big brother telling me about the argument my mom and dad had


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Are there any Masons from the Baytown area here ? If so I have a question for ya.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Masons are great for preserving jams, pickling, and I use them to store hot sauce.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

mstrelectricman said:


> You can ask me about The Knights of Columbus and I can tell you how to join. You must be a Catholic in good standing though. No you can't attend a meeting till you are 1st degree and no I can't tell you anything about what goes on in the meetings. It is secret and to be shared only between Knights. I can also tell you that there are things I as a 3rd degree can't discuss with a 1st degree. The Knights, just like The Masons, are all about helping people in need. Charity is a big part of our mission.


The Knights of Columbus are good people. angelsm


----------



## Riff Raff (Aug 28, 2011)

The reason you probably don't get many answers to your questions is that many Masons may not know how to answer them. There are more myths about Masonry than facts so a lot of confusion exists among non members. Masonry is not a secretive society but a society with secrets. Therefore many members are hesitant in answering questions. I will say that it gives you a path to becoming a better person. If you study it's teachings and apply them to the way you live your life then you have succeeded. The organization is open to any man over the age of 21 (in Texas, not sure about other states). Religious preference is not of importance, only that you have a belief in a supreme deity. 
If I can answer a legitimate question I will do my best. If I can't I will say so.


----------



## GWoody (Dec 26, 2010)

My Dad and Uncle are both Mason's, and my Grandfather was Grand Master of a Mason Lodge. I can tell you they are sworn to secrecy about their organization, unless you petition to become a Mason and go through the training and become a Mason, you won't learn much about their inner workings. In a nutshell it is a mix of religion, politics & social networking, elaborate ceremonies with funny costumes, common beliefs and values.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Hence The Word Mason*

Before being considered aren't potential members supposed to be talented with their hands as in brick laying? Do you have to build a KFC or a Popeyes or something to show your stuff? J/K!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Masons are great for preserving jams, pickling, and I use them to store hot sauce.


Shhhhhh... dont tell all the secrets...


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*We try.*



LDS said:


> The Knights of Columbus are good people. angelsm


Thank you. The Masons are good people too. As I said earlier, there ain't a whole lot of difference between the two organizations. The Knights four main principles are as follows:
Charity, Unity, Fraternity and Patriotism. If you want to know more go to the website and read up. I am a 3rd degree Knight in Needville hall # 7067. It's all about "Love thy Neighbor as you Love yourself". BTW, the patriotism part is not just for we citizens of The USA. There are Knights all over the world whom are patriots of their countries too.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I have heard the secret decoder rings are really cool :mpd:


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

Just recieved an email from a brother, Clay Walker is getting an EA at the Harmony Lodge next Thursday.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Here is the petition.... http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/pdf/forms/26.pdf


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

It is not always "why should you become", but rather something that is embedded deep in your heart. For me, at a young age I always remember my Grandfathers Head Stone and the emblem on it, when I became of age there was no question what I wanted, It was simple for me and it was easy to ask.

I think Friday the 13th had a everything to do with Catholics and Masons. Just Saying

So May It Ever Be

MM
Sam B Crawford #1418


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

^ x2 - I waited a while longer after turning 21.... I am still learning but I turned in my petition when I felt I was ready... As a man to accept, understand and cherish what it meant, what it's about and What a true meaning of selfless is. 

I get upset/aggravated at the " fear of the unknown " that comes along with it. It's a great organization and I personally don't understand why every man wouldn't want to be a mason. 

I've got a long way to go, but I've never questioned the time and effort it has taken this far, it's what I'm supposed to do


----------



## Maverick lure (Feb 1, 2011)

This thread is going to go for ever,all i can say is ask and you may receive.but get ready to work for it.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

I used to live on Mason Drive. That should make me a shoe in to the click.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

I dated a girl with the last name Mason. I'm in!


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

My last comment is as follows. 

If ignorance is BLISS , there are a few posters here in Paradise


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Riff Raff said:


> The reason you probably don't get many answers to your questions is that many Masons may not know how to answer them. There are more myths about Masonry than facts so a lot of confusion exists among non members. Masonry is not a secretive society but a society with secrets. Therefore many members are hesitant in answering questions. I will say that it gives you a path to becoming a better person. If you study it's teachings and apply them to the way you live your life then you have succeeded. The organization is open to any man over the age of 21 (in Texas, not sure about other states). Religious preference is not of importance, only that you have a belief in a supreme deity.
> If I can answer a legitimate question I will do my best. If I can't I will say so.


I suppose it is like everything else.....different rules for different lodges. I didn't mention in my previous post, but my 18 year old grand son called me a few weeks ago and said he was invited to petition to join the Masons (fellow church member). I did not discourage him. I feel he must decide for himself, although it would be so easy for me to tell him how I personally feel.

BTW, he is in TX. Suppose it is so secret not everyone knows the rules?


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Not as secret as it is private.


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

Riff Raff said:


> The reason you probably don't get many answers to your questions is that many Masons may not know how to answer them. There are more myths about Masonry than facts so a lot of confusion exists among non members. Masonry is not a secretive society but a society with secrets. Therefore many members are hesitant in answering questions. _*I will say that it gives you a path to becoming a better person. If you study it's teachings and apply them to the way you live your life then you have succeeded.*_ The organization is open to any man over the age of 21 (in Texas, not sure about other states). Religious preference is not of importance, only that you have a belief in a supreme deity.
> If I can answer a legitimate question I will do my best. If I can't I will say so.


So does the bible.......


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

bbru said:


> So does the bible.......


True, but even if we read and believe in the Bible, many of us attend church and have pastors to help open our eyes to how we should live; or our children have scout leaders to help them grow up to be better individuals; and Sunday School teachers to help all who attend class live a Christlike life. Very few people just read the Bible and then live good lives. Most of them have, or have had, mentors to show them lessons and encourage them to attain higher goals than they would have otherwise.

That is what the Masons do. Help people be better individuals for their fellow man and the Higher Power they profess faith in.


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

*mason's*

so it's safe to say they are not the guys with bricks and mortar? j/k :headknock


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

I understand what you are saying, BUT I believe everything you just stated can be achieved through having Jesus Christ be #1 in your life, the power of prayer, and regular attendance and participation in ones church, rather than a "society with secrets". The bibles' teachings is the best guide to life anyone could ever want or need. 

Please do not misinterpret this as any kind of slander towards Mason's, it is simply my opinion.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

spirit said:


> True, but even if we read and believe in the Bible, many of us attend church and have pastors to help open our eyes to how we should live; or our children have scout leaders to help them grow up to be better individuals; and Sunday School teachers to help all who attend class live a Christlike life. Very few people just read the Bible and then live good lives. Most of them have, or have had, mentors to show them lessons and encourage them to attain higher goals than they would have otherwise.
> 
> That is what the Masons do. Help people be better individuals for their fellow man and the Higher Power they profess faith in.


If you are speaking for all Masons then I assure you that your club has failed to produce good men out of a few of your members.I had a close family member pass away a few years back and he was a devoted Mason for the majority of his life (died at the age of 95) upon him passing his "brothers" showed up with promises of assistance for his family and at the time they really needed it. Well they are still waiting.....................Bottom line, I don't kneel for anyone other than JESUS CHRIST. If being a mason makes you a better man good for you, but that system is not fool proof...............


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

"...his "brothers" showed up with promises of assistance for his family and at the time they really needed it. Well they are still waiting..."

Curious. What kind of help could the family of a man of 95 need?


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

spike404 said:


> "...his "brothers" showed up with promises of assistance for his family and at the time they really needed it. Well they are still waiting..."
> 
> Curious. What kind of help could the family of a man of 95 need?


Mainy his house was falling apart and the municipal body was wanting the property brought to code. Their assistance in demolishing a structure was offered and welcomed. When plans were set forth no one would return calls. There are some other issues as well, Not that big of a deal. Maybe just the ones from that group , but this left me questioning the "Brother Hood".


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

dc1502 said:


> Mainy his house was falling apart and the municipal body was wanting the property brought to code. Their assistance in demolishing a structure was offered and welcomed. When plans were set forth no one would return calls. There are some other issues as well, Not that big of a deal. Maybe just the ones from that group , but this left me questioning the "Brother Hood".


I am curious.

Is the family of the man who passed away poor, you poor? Where any other members of the family masons? Is his wife still alive? If you are a man of faith, why have you not asked your church for help?

I am seriously thinking about starting the process of becoming a Freemason, and this has peaked my interest. It does not cost much to demo a house. Why would you wait on someone else to do it for you, and take a chance of loosing the property.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

You would be amongst some good company if you did: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Freemasons


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

His wife was still alive at the time ,and did not have the ability to get the job done. I was consulted after the fact and rectified the situation . Second, I would have been contacted first had assistance not been offered. It is all done , this just left me questioning the the bond of this fraternity. And just for the record the help that they needed was never financial , they offered their time and they were never asked they offered.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

It sounds like you got in on the end of the deal and you got second hand information, we all know that when words are passed from one to another important things get left out.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

MikeS2942 said:


> It sounds like you got in on the end of the deal and you got second hand information, we all know that when words are passed from one to another important things get left out.


Could very well be ,but this still left me questioning the bond between masons...................:work: The bottom line is that I myself would not look at them as an organization that I would want to be enrolled in. If you want to ,that is your deal. If you came to me for employment and listed yourself as a masonic member I would not consider that any more of a guide to your moral character that telling me that you like hamburgers.............


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

"...If you came to me for employment and listed yourself as a masonic member I would not consider that any more of a guide to your moral character that telling me that you like hamburgers............."

Then why ask about personal activities if they are not important? I deduce membership in the Crips would also be irrelevant? Illogical.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

I'm not a mason or have ever had any interest in being one but here's my take.

Every fraternal organization has secrets because it makes them feel part of something bigger and special. Not a bad thing. As long as the charter dictates that they take part in activities that help others in need then more power to them. If they help mentor younger members to be be better men, even better.

If you are married, you and you family have secrets, the company you work for has secrets. The government has secrets. 

Just a few random thoughts.
Leo


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Its an amazing organization to be a part of. I have supported quite a few freinds and others as they traveled through the process to join... And in all reality, there isnt allthat much "secret" about Masonry.... But there is A LOT of hoopla and BS about it!

If you are getting your information from anyone OTHER than a Mason, just know its probably NOT accurate.

Peopel are afraid of "secret Societies" and in turn, make up such bold and unreasonable stories....The virst real political party was the "Anti-Masonic" Party.... This Country, and ESPECIALLY this State was founded by Masons and with Masonic principles!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> shriners hospital is supposed to be funded a lot by them.....so I was told.


EVERY Shriner is a Mason.... So yes, the Hospitals are funder by Masonic monies....


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

DSL_PWR said:


> Then why don't you fill us all in.
> 
> No one will step in and *honestly clear things up*. Just more rhetoric and mystery speak. I sent several PM's to people whom said they were a mason just to ask for info. You know how many replies I got? ZERO...


Send me a PM....I will be happy to talk to you about it.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

The first 3 pages of this thread have me chuckling. It's interesting to see all the misinformation out there. I'm going to continue reading to see if any masons chime in before I reply.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Some of the stuff I read about it is strange to me...:ac550:

Freemasonry *"conceals its secrets from all except the Adepts and Sages, or the Elect, and uses false explanations and misinterpretations of its symbols to mislead those who deserve only to be misled; to conceal the Truth, which it calls Light, from them, and to draw them away from it. Truth is not for those who are unworthy or unable to receive it, or would pervert it."*

*a lower-level Mason "is intentionally misled by false interpretations [of Masonic symbols]. It is not intended that he shall understand them [the symbols]; but it is intended that he shall imagine he understands them. Their true explication is reserved for the Adepts, the Princes of Masonry."*

*Lower-level Masons are just dupes being used by the upper-level ones, the so-called "Princes of Masonry." *
*He states that an initiate "commemorates in sacramental observance this mysterious passion; and while partaking of the raw flesh of the victim, seems to be invigorated by a fresh draught from the fountain of universal life....Hence the significance of the phallus."*

*As is his wont, Pike does not explain these words. For example, he does not spell out what he means by "this mysterious passion." But elsewhere in the book he twice notes that phallic worship is a part of their "Ancient Mysteries."*

Some of it sounds kind of ghey...hwell:

*We'll end this short essay with a quote from Masonic author Carl H. Claudy: "The real secrets of Masonry are never told, not even mouth to ear. For the real secret of Masonry is spoken to your heart, and from it to that of your brother [Mason]. Never the language made for tongue may speak it; it is uttered only in the language of the eye, in those manifestations of that love which a man has for his friend, which passeth all other loves, even that of woman." Note those last four words.*


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> If you are speaking for all Masons then I assure you that your club has failed to produce good men out of a few of your members.I had a close family member pass away a few years back and he was a devoted Mason for the majority of his life (died at the age of 95) upon him passing his "brothers" showed up with promises of assistance for his family and at the time they really needed it. Well they are still waiting


MY FIL is a Mason in Tenn.... He is older and his house is falling down and he is in porr health and cant fix it up. I contacted his Lodge to let them know of the troubles and asked for thm to go and help their/our Brother...

It was less than a week and many members showed up at his house to work on it and offer assistance....However, my FIL is a VERY proud man and turned his broithers away....He offered them coffe and breakfast but would not let them work on his house.

Although there are stories such as yours that happen, it is NOT The norm. I have called on various Lodges for people (not masons) who need help...I have called on my lodge a few times for daughters/sons and grandchildren of Masons and they always have risen to the cause!


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

Never met a MM who regretted joining. IMO it's one the best things I ever did. I'm glad to be a part of Texas history and have the pleasure of surrounding myself with men of fine character.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

So, I read where Christians, Muslims, or Jews can join. If that is true, that is enough for me not to be interested in being a part of it. Personally, there seems to be much bad information posted by folks on here that say they are Masons.

So what do you Masons have to say? Y'all got any Muslims in your lodge?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

CaptainJMB said:


> I get upset/aggravated at the " fear of the unknown " that comes along with it. It's a great organization and I personally don't understand why every man wouldn't want to be a mason.


I have not detected any fear in any of the posters threads, why would you say this?

If it's such a great organization, men may be more inclined to join if they could find out about the organization without having to ask!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

You gotta join to get all the cool stuff....and be able to decode the secrets :mpd:


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

SlickWillie said:


> So, I read where* Christians*, Muslims, or Jews can join. If that is true, that is enough for me not to be interested in being a part of it. Personally, there seems to be much bad information posted by folks on here that say they are Masons.
> 
> So what do you Masons have to say? *Y'all got any Muslims in your lodge?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

BTW, trod I'm not against ya' by any means but if you don't ask you'd have to start your own lodge of ________. I'm betting you had to ask to marry your wife. Asking is a part of growing up and we should never quit asking.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Hook 'Em said:


> SlickWillie said:
> 
> 
> > So, I read where* Christians*, Muslims, or Jews can join. If that is true, that is enough for me not to be interested in being a part of it. Personally, there seems to be much bad information posted by folks on here that say they are Masons.
> ...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SlickWillie said:


> Hook 'Em said:
> 
> 
> > So explain that. I don't believe the belief in a Supreme Being and Afterlife is limited to Christians.
> ...


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

What is it that compels a man to join a group of others? It seems like a man can live a clean life without influence from others.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> SlickWillie said:
> 
> 
> > Is it like believing in a 'God of your understanding'. Do Masons have to profess to thier brethren who their 'Supreme Being' is & how they worship them, or is this too a secret?
> ...


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

wolffman73 said:


> What is it that compels a man to join a group of others? It seems like a man can live a clean life without influence from others.


I've always wondered the same. Of course, some folks have to be lead through life. Insecurity I suppose.

On the other hand, seems in the power plant, they seemed to want to join ranks to enhance their opportunity at work. I was told by my pipe fitter friend it is the same in construction.

I recall they would gather in little groups, usually with the Grand Puba, and be talking. You walk up, and everyone shuts up. I had some good friends, and still do, that were Masons. I suppose I could have joined their ranks if I had chosen to, but I never wanted to be in a fraternity with some folks I couldn't stand to be around. Especially if I had to pretend to like them.

Perhaps when they get through patting each other on the back on the other thread, they'll answer some questions....I won't be holding my breath til that happens tho. I really doubt that the big part of them know the answers to very few questions.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

wolffman73 said:


> What is it that compels a man to join a group of others? It seems like a man can live a clean life without influence from others.


What makes a man join 2Cool?


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

spike404 said:


> What makes a man join 2Cool?


Good point. I won't equate a hunting/fishing forum to a fraternal organization though.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

wolffman73 said:


> What is it that compels a man to join a group of others? It seems like a man can live a clean life without influence from others.


What compels a man to join a church?


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

spike404 said:


> "...If you came to me for employment and listed yourself as a masonic member I would not consider that any more of a guide to your moral character that telling me that you like hamburgers............."
> 
> Then why ask about personal activities if they are not important? I deduce membership in the Crips would also be irrelevant? Illogical.


Ok Spike , you have me interested . Masons claim to be able to take a good man and make him better. My question is ,by what criteria is this judged? Are you only better among other masons? What is the masonic definition of virtue? I know that the Masons have done some great things. In society, when a few acsend it is usualy by climbing on the backs of the ones that will never reach the summit . Is masonry the exception ? Not judging you here just curious.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't think there is a "fear" of Mason's secrets...although I do think for some of them they would like to believe this is true. It just seems silly (to me...but I admit I could be wrong) to NEED to keep something so amazing a secret. Eh...whatever.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Jolly Roger said:


> What compels a man to join a church?


You can't really answer a question with a question, can you? I wouldn't have asked if i knew.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

wolffman73 said:


> You can't really answer a question with a question, can you? I wouldn't have asked if i knew.





wolffman73 said:


> It seems like a man can live a clean life without influence from others.


 Seems you had your answer about masons before you asked the question. Just seeing if you shared the same views about Church.

I was not tring to answer any question. While I agree with you, that a man can live a clean life without help from others. It has been made clear over and over that the goal is to make a good man better. Most people are were they are at today with the help of others, be it family, friends or others. So not hard at all to understand why a person would be interested in the Masons.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

My question wasn't pointed directly at Mason's. I apologize, I should have been more clear. It was directed more at any Fraternal organization with the intent of bettering a man. What brings a man to join?


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

wolffman73 said:


> My question wasn't pointed directly at Mason's. I apologize, I should have been more clear. It was directed more at any Fraternal organization with the intent of bettering a man. What brings a man to join?


The desire to improve himself.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

So here we are, going in circles, answering questions with questions. My wife has all my father-in-law's stuff back home. Maybe I need to dig thru it and see if his secret book is in there! (JK) I would not dare violate his privacy. He was a very good man. If all the Masons I have known were as good as him, I wouldn't be on this thread.

I worked with a Shriner back in my younger days. He was a good man also. Would give you the shirt off his back. I merely do not understand why anyone would aspire to be like some of the Masons I have known. Does the lodge not have any way to remove such people?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

wolffman73 said:


> My question wasn't pointed directly at Mason's. I apologize, I should have been more clear. It was directed more at any Fraternal organization with the intent of bettering a man. What brings a man to join?


Can only speak for myself. My interest comes from the overall good they do. Without a doubt they help people, improve there communities, and overall do good things. I am sure there are examples of them using there influence in negative ways, and with everything is life not everyone will agree with them. But they do not seem to carry the hypocritical views of many religions, they do not try to convert anyone, they do not spout comments about folks who have different views from themselves. Instead they keep doing good, and seem to have a great time while doing it.

Over the years I have meet many Masons of all kinds. Had family members that were active. While I never asked them about it directly, it was very obvious how much they loved to be a part of it. In general you do not meet hateful, regretful, biter old masons.


----------



## FishyChef (Jun 22, 2011)

SlickWillie said:


> So here we are, going in circles, answering questions with questions. My wife has all my father-in-law's stuff back home. Maybe I need to dig thru it and see if his secret book is in there! (JK) I would not dare violate his privacy. He was a very good man. If all the Masons I have known were as good as him, I wouldn't be on this thread.
> 
> I worked with a Shriner back in my younger days. He was a good man also. Would give you the shirt off his back. I merely do not understand why anyone would aspire to be like some of the Masons I have known. Does the lodge not have any way to remove such people?


I think it is short sighted to judge an entire group based on the actions of a few. I have been apart of a few organizations in my life. I can promise you that in every one I was a part of there where some jack holes involved. That's just our society. I know a few cop's, 2 of them are great men. However, the other 2 are straight up bad people. That dose not mean all cops are bad people. I was also heavily involved with a baptist Church as a young man. My father was the head Deacon. I saw and heard thing's from the members that blew my mind. But, I know that all Baptist are not bad people.

My point is simple. You can find bad people every where you look. Just because you know a jack hole who is a Mason, Cop, Fireman, Preacher or Fisherman. That dose not make them all bad.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

SlickWillie said:


> I've always wondered the same. Of course, some folks have to be lead through life. Insecurity I suppose.
> 
> On the other hand, seems in the power plant, they seemed to want to join ranks to enhance their opportunity at work. I was told by my pipe fitter friend it is the same in construction.
> 
> ...


ask your questions


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

From a Fraternity's perspective, is it possible for a common man to be on par with it's own definitions of virtue, patriotism and common pursuit of good?


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

wolffman73 said:


> From a Fraternity's perspective, is it possible for a common man to be on par with it's own definitions of virtue, patriotism and common pursuit of good?


I am a common man redeemed by the blood of the lamb and I am a Mason at heart. I am as well as any other man with traits that are favorable are equal in all aspects of life, there is no misunderstanding that all Americans should are equal in patriotism, I cant think of any time I or anyone else for that matter, have ever accused another American of not being patriotic. And finally the common pursuit of man has always been equal in the eyes of the law as well as any fraternity or organization.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hook 'Em said:


> BTW, trod I'm not against ya' by any means but if you don't ask you'd have to start your own lodge of ________. I'm betting you had to ask to marry your wife. Asking is a part of growing up and we should never quit asking.


They say to be one ask one, it is not said "ask us to find out about us". I have had somewhat of a curiosity for many years but why would I want to be one without knowing anything about them.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

trodery said:


> They say to be one ask one, it is not said "ask us to find out about us". I have had somewhat of a curiosity for many years but why would I want to be one without knowing anything about them.


Actually, it is "To Be One, Ask One. this is in reference to someone who wants to become a Mason not a reference to questions and answers.

And you can always ask us to find out about us.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

MikeS2942..............I am still trying to gain an under standing here. What are the qualities of a man who has been made better through masonic order? As a mason what is the definition of virtue?


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

dc1502 said:


> MikeS2942..............I am still trying to gain an under standing here. What are the qualities of a man who has been made better through masonic order? As a mason what is the definition of virtue?


The qualities of a man made better, Understanding.

Virtue in a person is a trait that is deemed to be moral and ethical.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

MikeS2942 said:


> The qualities of a man made better, Understanding.
> 
> Virtue in a person is a trait that is deemed to be moral and ethical.


 Thank you for you answer Mike . Can we assume that all masons globaly are united under a common docterine which defines MORAL versus IMMORAL and also ETHICAL versus UNETHICAL? If so what docterine would that be?


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

dc1502 said:


> Thank you for you answer Mike . Can we assume that all masons globaly are united under a common docterine which defines MORAL versus IMMORAL and also ETHICAL versus UNETHICAL? If so what docterine would that be?


That seems like a great (and fair) question. Are any Masons here able to help us understand that?


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

Bluewave-- I find it somewhat interesting to note that Gen Sam Houston and Santa Anna were both Masons....and Sam Houston did not kill him after capturing him.
http://hotx.com/alamo/santaanna.html


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Do we just kill people after capturing them in battle?


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

Not people of who are of moral and ethical character at least. However, in battles of that time, it was pretty customary to execute your enemy when captured.
I would be really interested to know if Santa Anna knew that Davy Crockett was a Mason, and if he ordered his execution, or if he was killed in the battle.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

A very interesting article....

http://www.christian-faith.com/forjesus/what-is-freemasonry


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> A very interesting article....
> 
> http://www.christian-faith.com/forjesus/what-is-freemasonry


An understandable position from an organization competing for the same dollars and time an individual might contribute.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

What's the "Illuminati"?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Pocketfisherman said:


> An understandable position from an organization competing for the same dollars and time an individual might contribute.


Maybe so, but....I have a friend that is a Baptist Deacon. Several years ago, he denounced the Masons, and severed ties with the organization. His answer when I asked him about it...and he wouldn't explain further was..."As a commited Christian I cannot continue being a Mason"

I don't know if he had advanced to a point where the truth was revealed to him, or what....but that was his answer for dropping out.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

wolffman73 said:


> What's the "Illuminati"?


http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=illuminati


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

speckle-catcher said:


> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=illuminati


Ha! Never seen that before. I was looking for the 2cool answer, not the Google answer.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

wolffman73 said:


> What's the "Illuminati"?


The Rothchilds, Bilderbergs, Bloombergs, and I think Colonel Sanders too.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Col. Sanders?

:rotfl:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

ComeFrom? said:


> I always heard if you get in and start spreading some of their secrets, they will whack your pee-pee with a hard rubber mallet.


Wouldn't that make it a talley whacker?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Riff Raff said:


> The reason you probably don't get many answers to your questions is that many Masons may not know how to answer them. There are more myths about Masonry than facts so a lot of confusion exists among non members. Masonry is not a secretive society but a society with secrets. Therefore many members are hesitant in answering questions. I will say that it gives you a path to becoming a better person. If you study it's teachings and apply them to the way you live your life then you have succeeded. The organization is open to any man over the age of 21 (in Texas, not sure about other states). Religious preference is not of importance, only that you have a belief in a supreme deity.
> If I can answer a legitimate question I will do my best. If I can't I will say so.


If you study the Bible and apply the principals in your life, you also will be a much better person. You don't have to join a club to do that.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

bbru said:


> I understand what you are saying, BUT I believe everything you just stated can be achieved through having Jesus Christ be #1 in your life, the power of prayer, and regular attendance and participation in ones church, rather than a "society with secrets". The bibles' teachings is the best guide to life anyone could ever want or need.
> 
> Please do not misinterpret this as any kind of slander towards Mason's, it is simply my opinion.


Your opinion is spot on. Anything from God is better than anything any club can give. No offense to any of the clubs mentioned in this post. God knows better than man does.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

You're wrong.


McDaniel8402 said:


> I may be wrong, but i'm pretty sure that a Baptist wouldn't get within 10 ft of a Mason's lodge, unless it was to torch it. As I understand, Mason's are somewhat cult like, just quiet and low key.


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

SlickWillie said:


> So, I read where Christians, Muslims, or Jews can join. If that is true, that is enough for me not to be interested in being a part of it. Personally, there seems to be much bad information posted by folks on here that say they are Masons.
> 
> So what do you Masons have to say? Y'all got any Muslims in your lodge?


I know 2 local lodges that have devout Muslim members. If they were ever treated in way other than I am treated, I and alot of other members would walk out and never come back.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Well...*



Bocephus said:


> Maybe so, but....I have a friend that is a Baptist Deacon. Several years ago, he denounced the Masons, and severed ties with the organization. His answer when I asked him about it...and he wouldn't explain further was..."As a commited Christian I cannot continue being a Mason"
> 
> I don't know if he had advanced to a point where the truth was revealed to him, or what....but that was his answer for dropping out.


I have a friend who is a Deacon in the Baptist Church who is also a Mason.

If your friend "denounced" Masonry he did it for some other reason than for what Masonry is.

The thing people need to remember is that Masonry is not a religion; far from it. Masons go to their own church, of their choosing.

Someone asked why people join organizations; in my case the answer is because many can do much more than a single person. You think that the hospitals could have been built and maintained by a single person?

As I stated before, Masonry isn't for everyone or everyone would be a Mason.

TH


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Not in all societies are you allowed the freedom to practice a faith of your choice, to discuss them openly or even to read the books of your choice. We have our freedom here now but that was not always the case and could change again in the next 100 years.

Religious persecutions has existed over the world for thousands of years. An organization to bring like minded men without prejudice together that may have differences in beliefs but with a common goal to be of good character and help one another can't be bad.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Originally Posted by *bbru*
> I understand what you are saying, BUT I believe everything you just stated can be achieved through having Jesus Christ be #1 in your life, the power of prayer, and regular attendance and participation in ones church, rather than a "society with secrets". The bibles' teachings is the best guide to life anyone could ever want or need.


I think that Jesus Christ works through Christians to get things done. I believe he works through me and other Christian Masons to help the Masonic Fraternity to keep the charitable donations going. If there was no Masonic Fraternity there would be no Burn Institutes or Children's Hospitals as we have come to know them today.

Oh and "and regular attendance and participation in ones church, rather than a "society with secrets"...regular attendance and participation in our churches is encouraged...Mason's do not meet on Sundays; we don't do anything Masonic in Texas on Sundays.

TH


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> I think that Jesus Christ works through Christians to get things done. I believe he works through me and other Christian Masons to help the Masonic Fraternity to keep the charitable donations going. If there was no Masonic Fraternity there would be no Burn Institutes or Children's Hospitals as we have come to know them today.
> 
> Oh and "and regular attendance and participation in ones church, rather than a "society with secrets"...regular attendance and participation in our churches is encouraged...Mason's do not meet on Sundays; we don't do anything Masonic in Texas on Sundays.
> 
> TH


So, do you believe that the only way to salvation is through Jesus Christ ?Or Do you believe that through the teachings of freemasonry you are able to earn salvation through charity and goodwill ? Understand that I am not intersted in judging the organazation ,I am only interested from a philosophical perspective.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Why are there secrets? I've read up a little after this thread started and it seems there are even secrets among Mason's of different levels.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> Maybe so, but....I have a friend that is a Baptist Deacon. Several years ago, he denounced the Masons, and severed ties with the organization. His answer when I asked him about it...and he wouldn't explain further was..."As a commited Christian I cannot continue being a Mason"
> 
> I don't know if he had advanced to a point where the truth was revealed to him, or what....but that was his answer for dropping out.


I don't know a single Mason who is not a devoted Christian and church member. If Masonry is counter to your friend's preaching or his Church's governance, wouldn't he have an obligation to his flock to tell them why it should be avoided.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

How many Masons does it take to screw in a lightbulb?





It's a secret! :ac550:


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have read that there are 33 levels of Masonry. Those at the very top have secrets that they will not reveal to their underlings or the general public. How can one be comfortable joining a group where secrets exist at the very top?


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

wolffman73 said:


> I have read that there are 33 levels of Masonry. Those at the very top have secrets that they will not reveal to their underlings or the general public. How can one be comfortable joining a group where secrets exist at the very top?


Congressmen do it every day.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

This thread still going? The majority of the contrarian "questions" now posted are simply baiting, or loaded. Anyone who had any legitimate questions, has the answers they need.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

It's a legit question. Why the secrets?


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

dc1502 said:


> So, do you believe that the only way to salvation is through Jesus Christ ?Or Do you believe that through the teachings of freemasonry you are able to earn salvation through charity and goodwill ? Understand that I am not intersted in judging the organazation ,I am only interested from a philosophical perspective.


You are trying to relate things together that do not belong, As it has been said a million times, Masonry is NOT a religion.

Let me philosophically ask you this, if you did a deed for a person who needed assistance and felt compelled to help that person, would you think you were doing this for salvation? Would you also think you deserved something morally in return? IF not why would you even pose a question like this?

Masonic member help people everyday (non-masons as well as masons), not for money, salvation, praise, or monetary reasons. Instead as a man, we feel obligated to help or fellow man with no strings attached.

I own my own company, I get employees in here that need help with one thing or another. I have help many of them monetarily or in other ways and never ask for anything in return.

I am currently helping a vet who is homeless, he is staying in our travel trailer and we are caring him to the VA to get help. I give praise to the VA for the things they have helped us with as well as another 2Cooler who has helped me assist this man. I have not ask anything from him only thanks that he served our country.

Have you helped your fellow man lately?


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

wolffman73 said:


> It's a legit question. Why the secrets?


What secret are you referring to?

You want to know everyone's secrets but you withhold yours? Tell us your deepest secret and we will tell you ours.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

spike404 said:


> This thread still going? The majority of the contrarian "questions" now posted are simply baiting, or loaded. Anyone who had any legitimate questions, has the answers they need.


Why the sectets? AA is a fellowship where members keep each other sober. There aren't any secrets that are kept from new members on their first visit, just truth & facts. A member with 24 hours of sobriety is just as important as a member with 50 years of sobriety. Christianity is a fellowship that points members towards eternal salvation. Here again, no secrets. A person interested in God visiting for their first service is just as important as another who has been saved for 50 years & a Deacon in the church. Why would a fraternity of good men intentionally mislead or keep information of what it's all about hidden from new members?


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

MikeS2942 said:


> What secret are you referring to?
> 
> You want to know everyone's secrets but you withhold yours? Tell us your deepest secret and we will tell you ours.


My question was not meant to be confrontational. I am referring only to info I've read online in multiple places. I could be wrong. I have read that a 33 degree Mason holds secrets that he will never reveal to his underlings. Is this true?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

MikeS2942 said:


> What secret are you referring to?
> 
> You want to know everyone's secrets but you withhold yours? Tell us your deepest secret and we will tell you ours.


I'd really like to pork my Sister In Law...What's yours?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'd really like to pork my Sister In Law...What's yours?


LMAO !!!

"you must spread some reputation around before giving it to Blk Jck 224 again"


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> LMAO !!!
> 
> "you must spread some reputation around before giving it to Blk Jck 224 again"


Lol......I covered ya.....


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> LMAO !!!
> 
> "you must spread some reputation around before giving it to Blk Jck 224 again"


x2


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Why the sectets? AA is a fellowship where members keep each other sober. There aren't any secrets that are kept from new members on their first visit, just truth & facts. A member with 24 hours of sobriety is just as important as a member with 50 years of sobriety. Christianity is a fellowship that points members towards eternal salvation. Here again, no secrets. A person interested in God visiting for their first service is just as important as another who has been saved for 50 years & a Deacon in the church. *Why would a fraternity of good men intentionally mislead or keep information of what it's all about hidden from new members?*


Really, you might want to go back and re-read this entire thread, the secrets you are referring to are all written in English.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> LMAO !!!
> 
> "you must spread some reputation around before giving it to Blk Jck 224 again"


x3


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

MikeS2942 said:


> Really, you might want to go back and re-read this entire thread, the secrets you are referring to are all written in English.


You never answered my question directly.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

wolffman73 said:


> My question was not meant to be confrontational. I am referring only to info I've read online in multiple places. I could be wrong. I have read that a 33 degree Mason holds secrets that he will never reveal to his underlings. Is this true?


I withhold secrets from other people all the time, don't you? What is a 33rd degree mason?

I was not trying to be confrontational, merely trying to point out that everyone has secrets so why should these be shared if it was meant to be a secret?


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'd really like to pork my Sister In Law...What's yours?


My SIL is to batty.......You got another one you want to share?

My trout was really 29 1/2" I added the 1/2"


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

MikeS2942 said:


> I withhold secrets from other people all the time, don't you? What is a 33rd degree mason?
> 
> I was not trying to be confrontational, merely trying to point out that everyone has secrets so why should these be shared if it was meant to be a secret?


I never asked anyone to reveal secrets. I only asked if their existence was true. If Mason's higher than yourself hold information, do you ever wonder what that info might be? Is it a possibility that there could be hidden agendas?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

wolffman73 said:


> I never asked anyone to reveal secrets. I only asked if their existence was true. If Mason's higher than yourself hold information, do you ever wonder what that info might be? Is it a possibility that there could be hidden agendas?


if Masons higher than him hid information...would he know?


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Freemasons*

My grandfather was a bricklayer and a third degree Mason- I couldn't honestly say masonry did one thing to make him a more "honorable" man, he went to his grave and I will NEVER see him again in eternity.

The Masonic organization no doubt has had some fine men who belong to it.

However it has been exposed more than once for what it is as an organization, looks good on the OUTSIDE, but its ROTTEN at its core

Just a FEW examples:

Twenty years ago, the Orlando Sentinel discovered that for two years, complaints of Shrine Circus ticket fraud fell on deaf ears until a Florida State Attorney decided to check things out. He found incestuous law enforcement, political, and economic relationships that lent themselves to a possible cover-up. After the ticket scam was finally "investigated" by secret Shrine committees, the offending Temple was "reprimanded" by having a letter of censure read to the members.

Though the drums of "fundraising reform" banged loudly, two decades later crime and fraud still plague the Shrine's temples. At the last meeting of the Shriners Treasurers Association, officers admitted to knowing about crimes and fraud before the semi-annual gathering of those in charge of keeping the books.

The solution? Public relations was suggested as the weapon of choice instead of thorough investigations, independent audits or informing law enforcement officials.

According to the minutes (1) of a July 2, 2006 business meeting of the Shriners Treasurers' Association, then Vice President of the Shrine fraternal corporation, Charles Cumpstone:

"addressed the meeting and repeated his concern abut Cash Control. That subject is becoming an increasingly common problem among several Shrine Temples. Over 30 Temples have discovered fraud in their Divan this year, some of them up to $300,000."

Cumpstone's "repeated concern" about the crimes failed to suggest that he or his successor, Michael Andrews, would launch an internal investigation, would ask the Temple leaders investigate or audit or that he would report the crimes to state and federal law enforcement agencies.

Cumpstone's replacement, Michael Andrews, according to the same minutes:

"addressed the audience with emphasis on doing proper Fund Raising and being prepared to respond to the Media and public questions. Because of constant scrutiny by the Media and others, it is now more important than ever to do our fund-raising strictly according to the policies and procedures established by Shrine headquarters. Also, he strongly suggested that each Shrine Temple and organization appoint one person to be the official spokesperson when discussing Shrine business with the Media and public."

In contrast to Andrews suggesting that the Shrine Temples rely on PR to deal with the fraud questions, he, like Cumpstone, failed to include the possibilities of internal investigations, audits or reporting the crimes to law enforcement authorities. Additionally, he emphasized that the fund raising be conducted according to the policies and procedures established by Shrine HQ but failed to include compliance with state and federal non profit rules and regulations.

As of October 27, 2006 at 11:06 pm, the minutes were available at:

www.shrinetreasurers.org/MINUTES_July2_2006.pdf

Twenty years ago, Andrews was in a similar position as Shrine Public Relations Director.

The Orlando Sentinel began investigating the Shriners after learning about a Circus ticket scam that was reported to officials who did nothing. From an August 2, 1985 Orlando Sentinel article "Circus Ticket Hocus Pocus was Ignored, Sources Say":

"Orange County's convention center director excused the possible disappearance of thousands of dollars in ticket proceeds from a 1983 Shrine circus without investigating the eventSeveral sources have said a Shrine audit indicated that between $8,000 and $30,000 in ticket proceeds could have been stolen during the run of the circus at the Orange County Convention and Civic Center on April 22 and 23, 1983When members of the Bahia Shrine Temple told convention center director Tom Sewell that they suspected a ticket scam within their ranks and offered to repay the county, he chose to do nothing, sources saidSewell was appointed early this week to be acting administrator of Orange CountyHad Sewell investigated, the Orlando law firm of Gray, Harris and Robinson could have been in a peculiar and possibly embarrassing situation. At the time, the firm represented the civic center and their Orange County Commission, and a senior partner, Gordon "Stumpy" Harris was the potentate, or head, of the Bahia Shrine TempleThe Shrine contract Harris helped draft was one of a kind for the civic center. In a letter Sewell wrote in January, 1984 to the Shriners, he explained:

'The standard policy of the Orange County Convention and Civic Center is to require all shows to use and pay for ticket takers employed by the center. 'A one-time only exception was made for the 1983 Bahai Temple Circus. The exception was made because Harris was the potentate of the temple and also legal counsel for the center.'

Shriners who worked as ticket takers at the civic center said they were instructed not to rip tickets in half and the used tickets were brought up to the civic center's ticket booth, which was also staffed by Shriners, and there the ticket sellers were instructed to resell the used tickets first, the sources said. Instead of a computer printout on the ticket sales, or an affidavit, the civic center received from the Shriners pieces of paper with the number of tickets taken scrawled in pencil and pen."

This prompted State Attorney Robert Eagan to investigate. He said that two law enforcement officers, Seminole County Sheriff John Polk, 53, and Polk County State Attorney Jerry Hill, 38, 'should have reported it at the time and that they are under the same obligations as any other citizen to report a crime. Polk and Hill were both ShrinersAlthough a violation of state law might have been involved, the Shriners bylaws dictated that the possible fraud be handled internally and secretly."

Following this, authorities in Minnesota, Ohio, Oklahoma, New York and Massachusetts took a look at the group's fundraising practices and the General Accounting Office was asked to "probe tax-exempt" reports.

In response, the Shriners announced fund raising guidelines for temples and according to an October 28, 1986 AP story:

"Tampa Fla.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

speckle-catcher said:


> if Masons higher than him hid information...would he know?


From what I've read, members are revealed more secrets as they increase their status (the degrees of Masonry). So yes, he would know that there is more info within the organization that has yet to be revealed.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

wolffman73 said:


> I never asked anyone to reveal secrets. I only asked if their existence was true. If Mason's higher than yourself hold information, do you ever wonder what that info might be? Is it a possibility that there could be hidden agendas?


If Mason's higher than yourself hold information - *not to my knowledge, again, everyone hold secrets.*

do you ever wonder what that info might be? Never

Is it a possibility that there could be hidden agendas? *I guess if you think so, each state operates interdependently of one another, so in order to have some kind of grand sceam I would think that each state would be under one control of a Grand Counsel that could control the so called "hidden issues".*

It just don't happen that way


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Riff Raff said:


> The reason you probably don't get many answers to your questions is that many Masons may not know how to answer them. There are more myths about Masonry than facts so a lot of confusion exists among non members. Masonry is not a secretive society but a society with secrets. Therefore many members are hesitant in answering questions. I* will say that it gives you a path to becoming a better person. If you study it's teachings and apply them to the way you live your life then you have succeeded.* The organization is open to any man over the age of 21 (in Texas, not sure about other states). Religious preference is not of importance, only that you have a belief in a supreme deity.
> If I can answer a legitimate question I will do my best. If I can't I will say so.


I'll follow Jesus..and how he lived and what he taught and I'll tell you all about him here in the open.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

The masonic lodge is a great fraternity........it is a place to make a good man a better man......there is nothing secret about it other than the form and ceremonies held within the lodge......there is no higher mason than a master mason.....no matter where you go there is no one higher......no secrets are witheld from new members......you can read alot about the lodge on the internet...some good ....some bad.....

I can tell you this....we are not a church.....we do require that you beleive in god....thats it.......

we catch alot of grief from some christian people cause we allow jews to become masons.....Jews do not beleive that jesus christ is the son of god......since we have jews in the lodge....were all going to he!!......that is not true at all

one of the things I read earlier was about Sam Houston and Santa Anna....both were masons......Sam H was going to execute Santa A before finding out he was a mason....he then exiled him to Cuba......its all in a book called I think......Texas and mason history...something like that

If you are a good man....and want to be a better one...and surround yourself with good people who would give you the shirts off your back......take care of your wife and kids if something ever happened to you.....pick out needy familys and help them out each year .....be involved in scholarships given to area kids each yr.......be involved in fund raisers 

and if you live your masonic oath.......you will shine amoungst your peers

jus sayin

Cedar Bayou
321


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Two or three times in this thread I read that Jesus Christ was the Son of God. I thought most main stream religions taught the Trinity, that Jesus and God were the same entity. I was raised a Methodist and they teach the Trinity, but my Mother said she thought Jesus was the Son of God, as do I. Just curious, do most believe that Jesus and God are one in the same, or that Jesus is the Son of God.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

the latter


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for a direct answer Troutslayer. Guys like me are simply curious, and I have noticed that questions often drum up defensive responses.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Very interesting thread. I did ask one question....I'll rephrase it. Have any Masons ever had their membership revoked? Not anyone on here, but just wondering if they actually had a way to rid themselves of riffraff.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

SlickWillie said:


> Very interesting thread. I did ask one question....I'll rephrase it. Have any Masons ever had their membership revoked? Not anyone on here, but just wondering if they actually had a way to rid themselves of riffraff.


Yes.....unfortunatly in all orginazations you will find some that will not live up to the oath that they swore to upon being raised.......and they have to go

there is a formal way of going about it


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Yes*



dc1502 said:


> So, do you believe that the only way to salvation is through Jesus Christ ?Or Do you believe that through the teachings of freemasonry you are able to earn salvation through charity and goodwill ? Understand that I am not intersted in judging the organazation ,I am only interested from a philosophical perspective.


I believe that the only way to salvation is through Jesus Christ...I wouldn't be a Christian if I believed otherwise. Did you read what I wrote?

You, again, are confusing Freemasonry with religion...read some more. Freemasonry is a fraternity, not a church.

TH


----------

